# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anadolu Medeniyetlerinin Özellikleri

## veli

mede.jpg
ANADOLU: (Küçük Asya) Tarih boyunca bir çok göç ve istilaya uğramıştır.
Neden?:
1- Üç tarafının denizlerle çevrili oluşu, Avrupa ve Afrika arasında deniz ve karadan kolayca bağlantı kurulması
2- Olumlu iklim şartları, verimli toprakları bol su kaynaklarına sahip olması

ANADOLU'DA UYGARLIK NEDEN GELİŞMİŞTİR?
1- Göçler ve istila amacıyla gelen topluluklar sahip oldukları kültür ve medeniyeti Anadolu'ya taşıdılar.
2- Anadolu'nun Mısır, Ege ve Yunan Medeniyetlerine yakın bir konumda olması bu medeniyetlerden etkilenmesini sağlamıştır.

ANADOLU MEDENİYETLERİ: Anadolu'da kurulan uygarlıklar sırasıyla şunlardır:
1) Hititler, Frigler,Lidyalılar, İyonlar, Urartular (MÖ 2.bin-Mö.600 yılları arasında)
2) Persler (M.Ö 543-333)
3) İskender İmparatorluğu
4) Roma İmparatorluğu
5) Bizanslılar (395-1071)
6) Türkler (1071-....)

KÜLTÜR VE MEDENİYET

DEVLET YÖNETİMİ:
1)- Anadolu'da kurulan bu devletler genellikle krallıkla yönetilmiştir. Kral hem başkomutan, hem baş yargıç, hem de baş rahipti.

NOT: Bu durum kralın siyasi, askeri ve dini gücü elinde bulundurduğunu gösterir. Ayrıca kralın başrahip oluşu laik olmayan bir anlayışı yansıtmaktadır. 
2)- Hititlerde asillerden oluşan PANKUŞ denilen bir meclis vardı. Bu meclis kralın yetkilerini kısıtlıyordu.
3)- Hititlerde kraldan sonra en yetkili kişi TAVANANNA denilen kraliçeydi.
4)- İyonyalılar merkezi krallık yerine SİTE denilen şehir devletleri halinde yaşamışlardır.

DİN VE İNANIŞ:
1)- Anadolu'da çok tanrılı inanış mevcuttu.
2)- Hititler kendi tanrılarından başka Ön Asya tanrılarına, Lidyalılar da Yunan tanrılarına tapınmışlardı.

NOT: Bu durum Anadolu'da dini etkileşimi yansıtmaktadır.
3)- Urartular ölümden sonra hayata inanmışlardı. Bu yüzden mezarlarını ev ve oda biçiminde yapıp içine çeşitli eşyalar koyuyorlardı.
4)- Friglerin en büyük Tanrıları KİBELE 'dir.
5) Efeste'ki ARTEMİS tapınağı İyonlara aittir.
6) Urartular'da kral ülkeyi savaş tanrısı HALDİ adına yönetirdi.




SOSYAL VE EKONOMİK HAYAT:
1)- Halk genellikle Asiller, Rahipler, Hürler ve Köleler olarak sınıflara ayrılmıştı.
2)- Anadolu'da ekonomik hayatın temelini tarım, ticaret ve hayvancılık oluşturuyordu.
3)- Urartular madencilik ve maden işletmeciliğinde ileri gitmişlerdi.
4)- Lidyalılar ticarette geliştiler. Tarihte PARA'yı ilk kez kullanan Lidyalılar'dır.
5)- İyonlar deniz ticaretinde gelişmişlerdi.
6)- Lidyalılar Efes'ten başlayıp, Mezopotamya'daki Ninova'ya kadar uzanan KRAL YOLU'nun açılmasında etkili oldular.

YAZI, DİL VE EDEBİYAT:
1)- Anadolu'ya yazı Asurlular tarafından getirilmiştir. Hititler ve Urartular Asurlulardan aldıkları ÇİVİ yazısını ve kendi buluşları olan HİYEROGLİF(resim yazısı) yazısını kullandılar.
2)- İyonlar ve Lidyalılar Fenike yazısını kullandılar. Fenike yazısını batıya aktaran İYONLAR olmuştur.
3)- Hititler krallarının hayatlarını anlatan ANAL adını verdikleri yıllıkları hazırlayarak, tarafsız TARİH YAZICILIĞI'nı başlatmışlardır.
4)- Hititler, Mısırlılarla tarihte bilinen ilk antlaşmayı (KADEŞ ANTLAŞMASI) imzaladılar.(MÖ.1280)
5)- İyon Edebiyatının en önemli eseri Homeros'un "İlyada ve Odesa destanı" dır.

HUKUK:
Anadolu'da kanunlar Mezopotamyadaki gibi kısasa kısas değildi.

BİLİM VE SANAT:
1)- Hititler kayaları düzleştirerek, tanrı kabartmaları yapmışlardır. (İvriz ve Yazılıkaya Kabartmaları Hititlere aittir.)
2)- Urartular kaleler ve su kanalları ile ünlüdür. (Toprakkale, Çavuştepe, Patnos ve Kayalıdere kaleleri)
3)- İyonlar bilim ve sanatta gelişmişlerdir. Matematikte Tales ve Pisagor, Tarihte Heredot, Tıpta Hipokrat, Felsefede Diojen)
4)- Hititler ve Frigler dokumacılıkta ileri gitmişlerdir. Frigyalılar TAPETES adı verilen halı ve kilimleri ile ünlüdürler.

----------

